# Medion akoya E6232 Displaykabel



## phenom22 (15. Oktober 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe momentan ein Problem mit einem Laptop. Das Displaykabel ist defekt (Kabelbruch) und es lässt sich leider auch nicht mehr reparieren. Habe schon nach einem neuen Kabel gegooglet, habe allerdings nur rausfinden können, dass dieses nicht mehr hergestellt wird. Auch über gewisse Auktionshäuser wurde ich leider nicht fündig. Kann ich auch einfach ein Kabel von einem anderen Laptopmodell nehmen? Sind die Anschlüsse im Mobilbereich eigentlich auch genormt?
Die Kennung des Kabels lautet WISTRON C.A.LCD FFC M52 50.4UY01.002 REV.A02 . Ich wäre super dankbar für eine hilfreiche Antwort.

Gruß Denny


----------



## phenom22 (17. Oktober 2015)

Hat keiner eine Idee?


----------



## norse (19. Oktober 2015)

Genormt klar - aber es gibt viele Normen  Von daher - einfach ein anderes würde ich nicht nehmen.

Frag lieber bei den gängigen Shops nach deinem Ersatzteil an:
https://www.ipc-computer.de
ReplaceDirect.de - Akkus, Netzteile, Ladegeräte, Ersatzteile & Zubehör für Notebooks/Laptops, Digitalkameras, Handys, Camcorder und mehr

die können das meistens auch schnell besorgen


----------

